# Breaking chairs and furniture



## activistfatgirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Candy posted this incredible thread about the saga of her broken chair.
Candy's broken chair!

How bout the rest of us. We've all been there. And some of us have pictures.

My worst chair smashing situation happened at a Quinceanera in Florida. They had those rented white teeny tiny folding chairs made out of plastic. I was trying to be careful, but after getting up for a drink, I sat down and the entire thing flattened to the ground. 
The chairs had been circled around a group of my friends and folks visiting the town I didn't know very well. On my way down I smashed my head on a plastic table. Of course, everyone jumped to my aid, and moved the totally flat chair out of the way, asking, "Are you ok?!?!" I was totally and utterly mortified, but tried to play it off.

I've done the same thing to my parent's kitchen table, but wasn't so dramatic.

And you?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 15, 2006)

*L*

I was going to start a thread about this subject.Yesterday, I was noticing that the chair I sit on at the computer?..it is making some scary noises!!!!

I broke a chair of my ex boyfriends.He then took it to where he was working at the time to get it fixed....I was not too happy to know that he co-workers would get to know WHY it broke.The fix did not last long and the chair had to be tossed.I think that was the first time that I knew just how fat I was...heh.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

I've broken several chairs (although not to Candy's degree, but I don't go sitting on chairs like... just inviting disaster!). 

Anyway, the one that always sticks out most in my mind is an office chair I had at work in about.... 93? It was my chair for a long time, pretty room... good chair. 

So anyway, I sat down one day and felt a pop and I was sitting at an angle. Not a huge angle, but I certainly noticed it. So I got up, looked down, saw that one of the 5 legs had broken right at the edge of where they all meet. It had a black plastic top on it that was still in tact. 

I lifted the seat up a bit and the leg popped back into place "visually" - so I walked away. People were always coming up and sitting in other people's chairs. I knew it was only a matter of time. 

Mary, the tiniest girl in the office, sat in my chair a few mins later.... and boom - off it went, right to the floor on the side.  She was unharmed, and everyone marveled at how a lightweight like her snapped the leg.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, AnnMarie, that's evil! I love it!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jul 15, 2006)

One time after a NAAFA local chapter meeting a bunch of us went down to the local Souplantation. We got our food and had a tasty meal. After eating, I pushed back my chair just a little and stretched out my arms and yawned.

There was a loud SNAP!. The back of my chair had snapped in two. All the women in the group looked at me and started giggling a bit. At 6'1", 190 lbs, I was the lightest in the group. One woman told me that she was glad it was me and not her.


----------



## KerrieKat (Jul 15, 2006)

i've always lived in fear of that happening. But even at 468 pounds it never happened. But strangely enaough when i got down to 405...i cracked a toilet seat. Go figure!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 15, 2006)

I have broken a few chairs in my day but one of the funniest things that I caused destruction to was not a piece of furniture. I used to have one of those big stability balls that is used in the gym. I would sit on it at the computer, it was fun to bounce on. Well this was during a time when I had lost a lot of weight and was gaining it back (not intentionally). One day I was sitting on that ball at the computer and I heard a pop. Before I knew it...I was completely on the floor. I had popped that sucker! I love those balls but the next one that I bought I made sure had a 500lb weight limit and burst protection so that if it popped it would deflate slowly and give a fat girl a chance to get off. LOL


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 15, 2006)

so there i am, having lunch with my mom at the grand opening of a chinese restaurant... (the furniture was straight off of grand st. in chinatown)... i sit down on one of the wooden chairs and attempt to scoot forward towards the table... to which i hear ::crack:: as the chair does not scoot forward but kind of slant forward... i looked up at my mother in horror exclaiming in a hush "mom, i think i broke the chair!" 

thus, my mother, who is a very cool and collected woman, advised me to just get up and trade out the chair for another one... therefore, i very gently stood up, swapped out the chair sat down, repeated the aforementioned steps, and all i hear is ::crack::... 

apparently, as it turns out, the restaurant purchased bum chairs and many, many patrons - both large and small were snapping chair hinges left and right... 

be that story as it may, on an unrelated note, i still am paranoid about lawn chairs and will never sit in those fabulous folding canvasesque ones...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 15, 2006)

My name is Misty..and I'm a floor sitter..meaning I'll sit in the floor or on the ground before I even consider sitting in a chair that looks shady.

I haven't broken a chair yet, but I had a teacher in middle school that was a bhm and he broke one once..on the stage, in front of the whole school and whenever I see a chair that worries me, that image replays in my mind. I felt so sorry for him.

Now granted, I understand there are those rare guys that get off on that stuff, but he better not approach me..LOL


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> My name is Misty..and I'm a floor sitter..meaning I'll sit in the floor or on the ground before I even consider sitting in a chair that looks shady.



Hi, My name is Tiffany, can I join ya on the ground? For those of us that can do it, its the sturdiest chair ever...the earth!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 15, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hi, My name is Tiffany, can I join ya on the ground? For those of us that can do it, its the sturdiest chair ever...the earth!


Pull up a piece of grass baby..LOL

I think I amaze a lot of people with my ability to get up and down..lol..I rock at it now.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 15, 2006)

Last year I was working at a family agency where I frequently got in on helping out with their after school programs. At their Halloween party for the kids, I plopped down in one of the metal folding chairs as I tended to do _before_. The chair's seat bent toward the floor at a near a fairly severe angle (think aluminum can), and somehow, by some miracle I was able to catch myself and stand up immediately. I bent the chair back into place, and put it in the closet. 
By some other miracle, none of the 6 to 13 year old kids noticed! Can you imagine how that would have been, had even one child noticed? Or if I had fallen splat on the floor? Whew!
Apparently, it was not my day to be embarrassed. But, if you want to talk about crappy chairs-- how about those white plastic stackable ones that relatives bring out for outdoor parties, and when they run out at Thanksgiving? I will stand for three hours before I sit in one of those (uncomfortable + as sturdy as an empty cardboard box = I'll stand, thanks!

I also worry about my bedframe sometimes. I like that cinder block idea!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 15, 2006)

at a bar sitting outside with the girls from work happy hour on a lawn resin chair I was too busy leaning back on the back legs & the chair broke & everyone sitting near us saw.
& I was maybe 20 lbs thinner
yeah that was embarassing


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 16, 2006)

I've never broken anything but, it's a big fear of mine. Like someone else said, those white resin chairs, never, ever, ever in this lifetime will my tooshie meet one of those. Never. I won't sit on anything that looks bendable or too light. I'll do the pushing down with my hands test just to test how it might hold up. When my friends ask me to go out with them for dinner, drinks, etc. they all answer automatically, because they KNOW I'm going to ask, YES, it's fat girl friendly.


Just wanted to add, even though I'm new here, I already dig you guys just because you understand this kind of stuff.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 16, 2006)

GoddessNoir said:


> Just wanted to add, even though I'm new here, I already dig you guys just because you understand this kind of stuff.



Oh me too! I feel so grateful that I happened upon Dimensions that I think I say that every three posts or so. lol It might be a little excessive, but I'm okay with that. I'm just so happy to find people that "get it." I'm even more tickled that someone "gets it" about "getting it." 

Just... a good place to be.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 16, 2006)

My computer chair is leaning...but I think it's missing bolts on the bottom...But hey....still I can sit in it lol


----------



## shy guy (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey I broke a chair once...Hitting over some dudes back in a fight...later


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 16, 2006)

Public furniture demolition is the worst.
I was at an office once, and one of these really nice, antique looking chairs gave way under me. It really looked sturdy. But of course, looks can be decieving.
I don't even think I plopped on it. I was sitting there, signing some paperwork, and whoops! It just went. Ugh! Everyone around me was mortified, and I was sitting there with red cheeks, both top, and bottom ones I'm sure. I was helped to my feet with apologies, but ya know, at that point, I just wanted to get the hell out of there as fast as I could.
I'm very warey of chairs outside of the home now. It may be fun, if not dangerous, to break chairs at home. But in public, it's so embarrassing.


----------



## wi-steve (Jul 17, 2006)

Just so you girls know it's not just you.... i broke a wheel off my desk chair about a week ago. Damn thing is only two months old. And I weigh less than 170lbs!

I think they're building stuff pretty flimsy these days.

Steve


----------



## Pink (Jul 17, 2006)

I just broke my office chair last week. It got fixed up this weekend with some cement glue. 
I hate those metal lawn chairs with the plastic webbing. 
I can't fit my butt in the seat and if I do it gets stuck at my hips when I stand. If I go to a bbq or something at a friends house I now bring my own sturdy wide armed lawn chair.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 17, 2006)

I busted a chair last week, but surprisingly it wasnt because of my big ass  Out on our balcony we have 2 plastic lawn chairs. I can never sit right in those thing, i have to have my legs up and all over the place, leaning back on the railing. The other night, we got drunk and went out for a cigarette (luckily we had a sober friend watching us, the railing is really rickety!) and I guess I got kinda rough, gettin comfortable. *snap* A piece from the bottom can flying out! The chair is still useable, but Ill probably end up breaking it, some drunken night!


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 18, 2006)

I broke the seat in my car about 10 years ago! We bought a Pontiac Trans Sport in the early 1990s during the mini-van era, because I had just passed the 400lb mark and needed something nice and roomy. One day about 6 years later I got into it and heard a snap and a crunch, and the driver's seat started to wobble, so Art checked it and sure enough there was a big crack in the base on one side. A friend of a friend welded it for $100, which fixed it up really nice, but that was our sign to buy something else. By then SUVs were on the market, so we sold our mini-van and bought a Honda CRV which I just love.

I've never broken my office chair, but I made sure to get a heavy duty model rated over 500lb.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2006)

An ex of mine who weighed in excess of 500 pounds used to break her home office chairs on a regular basis, and at work broke two toilets. She was mortified, but my take on it was that the products were of inferior quality. Good news is that Ethan Allan Furniture is making their already well built products sturdier to handle the ever growing American physique.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 18, 2006)

Mikey said:


> An ex of mine who weighed in excess of 500 pounds used to break her home office chairs on a regular basis, and at work broke two toilets. She was mortified, but my take on it was that the products were of inferior quality. Good news is that Ethan Allan Furniture is making their already well built products sturdier to handle the ever growing American physique.



I suspect it's inferior quality in a lot of products myself, Mikey. When I weighed under 100, I think I broke a grand total of four toilet seats, two of them not in the house. The second time it happened at home, my mother accused me of standing on the seat. Cracked almost in the middle. I think women are just more sensitive to this type of event, regardless of weight. Whether you're in the mid 90s or weigh a little over 500, nothing makes you feel like a porker than snapping a seat.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I suspect it's inferior quality in a lot of products myself, Mikey. When I weighed under 100, I think I broke a grand total of four toilet seats, two of them not in the house. The second time it happened at home, my mother accused me of standing on the seat. Cracked almost in the middle. I think women are just more sensitive to this type of event, regardless of weight. Whether you're in the mid 90s or weigh a little over 500, nothing makes you feel like a porker than snapping a seat.



You say porker as if it were a bad thing  

In all seriousness, who out there hasn't broken a toilet seat in their lifetime. It is indeed poor quality as are those cheapo white resin chairs and most metal chairs. The designers are not engineers and don't understand how stress works on a product. The are just going for form, not quality.
As for the toilets, how can heavy porcelain shatter even if someone is over 500 pounds. Again, inferior craftsmenship.

**Here is a tip on the bed frame dilemma. I have a king size bed and the metal frame kept falling apart when the box springs were side to side from the head to foot of the bed. We rectified that situation by placing the box springs (there are two in most king beds) parallel to the head or foot of the bed. that way the middle of the bed gets some support.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

Mikey said:


> You say porker as if it were a bad thing
> 
> In all seriousness, who out there hasn't broken a toilet seat in their lifetime. It is indeed poor quality as are those cheapo white resin chairs and most metal chairs. The designers are not engineers and don't understand how stress works on a product. The are just going for form, not quality.
> As for the toilets, how can heavy porcelain shatter even if someone is over 500 pounds. Again, inferior craftsmenship.
> ...


I've never broken a toilet seat (knock porcelain) but I've worn down the...doodads (supports) under the seat on the one at home pretty well. Of course, I think it's been there for about 30 years.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 18, 2006)

Mikey said:


> In all seriousness, who out there hasn't broken a toilet seat in their lifetime. It is indeed poor quality as are those cheapo white resin chairs and most metal chairs. The designers are not engineers and don't understand how stress works on a product.


Not I, knock on wood (ow, my head!). Speaking of engineers, my hubby glued extra support feet under our toilet seats to distribute the stress, and I have yet to break it.


----------



## Echoes (Jul 18, 2006)

I've had good luck so far. *knock on wood* The only chair I've broken is my aunt's computer chair, but in my defense... she leaves it way up in the air, so when I go to sit in it, I literally have to jump up on it and then lower it. I tried to lower it before sitting in it, but it's damn near impossible. 

I have this friend who's about 135 pounds or so and he breaks chairs all the time. He says he must be dark matter. We always joke around about one day going into a restaurant and him breaking the chair and everybody being like wtf.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 18, 2006)

I made one of those large cafeteria tables in school collapse BUT it wasn't put together right BUT it was in front of my crush. Everybody laughed at that one. Two office chairs, one the wheels and the other one the arm rests. One bedframe, BUT I was preg at the time. Two toilet seats, one cracked then pinched me on the cheek *youch!!* My current seat is holding up but the cover to the seat broke off.  If anybody knows the brand of a real good toilet seat, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## tjw1971 (Jul 18, 2006)

QUOTE=TheSadeianLinguist]I suspect it's inferior quality in a lot of products myself, Mikey. When I weighed under 100, I think I broke a grand total of four toilet seats, two of them not in the house. The second time it happened at home, my mother accused me of standing on the seat. Cracked almost in the middle. I think women are just more sensitive to this type of event, regardless of weight. Whether you're in the mid 90s or weigh a little over 500, nothing makes you feel like a porker than snapping a seat.[/QUOTE]


Many of the products out there really are total garbage. A good friend of mine just paid over $800 for what looked like a really nice bedroom set on a web site. (The dresser, nightstand, end tables and bed appeared to all have a chrome finish.) When it arrived, it turned out the whole thing was spray-painted particle board, and the bed itself had a thin coating of chrome-like substance that started flaking off as soon as it was taken out of the box!

Everyone I know has broken at least one of those white plastic resin chairs, because if you lean back in one at all, the legs are guaranteed to snap off. 

On the other hand, you occasionally find the opposite too. I recall seeing some very sexy pics a gal took one time where she was perched up on her ironing board. Everyone who saw it thought the photos were great, but their next comment was always along the lines of "Wow! That is sure a strong ironing board!"


----------



## fatlane (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a faulty chair where I work that constantly slips its moorings and tilts all the way back without warning. With the way I'm constantly having pratfalls in it, anyone breaking a chair nearby feels right at home.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 20, 2006)

I myself have broken quiet a few chairs here are 3 of the worst accidents that will be with me forever... 
When I was 200 pounds lighter I started work through a temp co at a packing plant... in the break room they had the fold up chairs.. at first break I kept standing but by lunch I was more than ready to sit down and as soon as my hind end hit the seat sure enough it let go and there I was on the floor.Being a woman of great selfestem about my size I made a joke about using my first pay to buy a sturdy chair.. 
At my currant weight as many of you know I moved to Tennessee several months back. While there I stayed at my 82 year old uncles.. The bed I slept was fairly new maybe 2 years old but never used much except holidays .. 2 nights into my stay I roll over and that dreaded sound came. I was sure it woke everyone up... Being so ashamed I cried when telling my uncle who was sweet and said that ole thing don't worry about it.. Well 4 weeks later on one of my night trips to the potty at 4 am I sit down and low and behold I don't know what happen but water went everywhere. Now my family has never ever said one word about my size. But I could read it on my uncle face..Still not saying a word he comes home the next day with a potty chair for a invalid.It was at that time I knew Diet was no longer a dirty 4 letter word..


----------



## Echoes (Jul 20, 2006)

Heh, I totally forgot about this one. One time I was over at a friend's house. I must've been around 13 years old or so. I was still quite large, probably a size 26 or so. She was probably about a size 16. Well, they had a swing under their carport that was attached to the ceiling on the very edge of the house where the concrete met the yard and then there was a bit of a hill. Her mother had made some brownies and we grabbed a couple and then decided to go outside to get away from her older brother and his friend. She sat down in the swing and I was hesistant, but she insisted I sit down as well. I asked if it would hold both of us and she said, "of course!"  

So, I sit down cautiously and nothing happens for a few seconds. Just as I began breathing easy, snap! Down we went. We tipped over backwards and did some sort of backflip (last time I ever managed that feat) and rolled down the hill. When we gathered ourselves, we looked up to see her family all out on the carport giggling, her brother and his friend especially. He made a big show of guffawing and then pointed at my friend and was like, "Oh my god, you _still_ have your brownie in your hand?!" I looked over and she had indeed during the entire ordeal of falling, doing a backflip and rolling down a hill managed to hang on to her brownie.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2006)

Echoes said:


> He made a big show of guffawing and then pointed at my friend and was like, "Oh my god, you _still_ have your brownie in your hand?!" I looked over and she had indeed during the entire ordeal of falling, doing a backflip and rolling down a hill managed to hang on to her brownie.



Goes to show. A necessary lesson was learned. "Hang On to Your Brownie" (good possible song title too.) :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2006)

Man, while chair breaking is HOT if you're an FA, they gotta start making stronger furniture and fixtures for those of you of bigger rumps and stuff. :smitten: 
It must be super annoying, to say the least.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jul 20, 2006)

Prob. 2-3 years ago, i was in the kitchen sitting in this chair with thin, metal-like legs and a wooden seat. This chair was used for sitting in front of the computer, which was on the counter in the kitchen  But anyway, the chair had been sort of weak anyway from people--including myself--leaning back on its back legs. This time, however, i wasn't doing that all--just sitting in it regularly, and all of sudden, it just gave out under me. I fell really hard onto the broken metal legs of the chair, which then _stabbed _me in one of my big soft cheeks ! It really hurt. I mean, really hurt. I still have a small scar on my ass to this day...


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 21, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Prob. 2-3 years ago, i was in the kitchen sitting in this chair with thin, metal-like legs and a wooden seat. This chair was used for sitting in front of the computer, which was on the counter in the kitchen  But anyway, the chair had been sort of weak anyway from people--including myself--leaning back on its back legs. This time, however, i wasn't doing that all--just sitting in it regularly, and all of sudden, it just gave out under me. I fell really hard onto the broken metal legs of the chair, which then _stabbed _me in one of my big soft cheeks ! It really hurt. I mean, really hurt. I still have a small scar on my ass to this day...



God, that sounds awful! :smitten:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Y'all, it's been a deep-seated fear that I'll one day break a toilet. It's yet to happen, but I always freak out when one wobbles. I think I'm more scared than ever!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Y'all, it's been a deep-seated fear that I'll one day break a toilet. It's yet to happen, but I always freak out when one wobbles. I think I'm more scared than ever!




Anyone else hate the toilets that are bolted to the wall, rather than mounted on the floor? Gah, I am always scared that not only will I break it, I'll break it by pulling it off the wall with my fabulous rear. In public. With an enormous crash.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2006)

***** I am a bad speller sorry*****

Well*says this knocking on wood* I have never broken a toliet seat before. I have broken a car seat before. It was in 03' My friend and I were headed to a block party in Ft Myers, Fl for you floridians out that that know the area. Sentinial(sp I don't think I spelled that right... Oh well) Park. Well we were on the Edison Bridge. They had been moving an old house downtown that day and it had been raining. Well all came to a stop. Well the women behind us didn't see us stop and she hit us going up a slope in the bridge at 45 mph. I flew forward then back and blacked out. I came to with a burning sensation on my right arm and leg..Air bag..I said What the Fudge just happen. I was laying flat in the seat and there was a guy staring in the window at me asking me if I was ok. I was the passenger. My first accident. I was totally scared. Well my friend and I sat there daze for a few minutes then we felt the car kinda move backwards so I said put the parking brake on and we got out. It was a four car accident we were the second one in line. The women was driving an SUV Dodge Durango. We have an older model Toyota Tacoma in fornt of us which was half way up our hood. We were in a Mucury Sable. The women that hit us had her car out of the line off to the side which is Ileagal oh well what can you do. Then the last car in the line was a Toyota Corola. Well the chick that was drving the Corola said she never say the women in the Durango's brake lights, Until after they heard the boom. She hit us going 45mph with out braking. I still have back pain from that accident. My Step-Mom saw the windshield and started looking at my head there was a huge push out of the air bag in it.

Yeah sorry it was so long but that was the only chair I have broken. That was due to the forse of the accident throwing me forward then back. it was scary. I am still Jumpy to this day in a car. LOL Oh well...

Thank you reading!


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jul 22, 2006)

GoddessNoir said:


> I've never broken anything but, it's a big fear of mine. Like someone else said, those white resin chairs, never, ever, ever in this lifetime will my tooshie meet one of those. Never. I won't sit on anything that looks bendable or too light. I'll do the pushing down with my hands test just to test how it might hold up. When my friends ask me to go out with them for dinner, drinks, etc. they all answer automatically, because they KNOW I'm going to ask, YES, it's fat girl friendly.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add, even though I'm new here, I already dig you guys just because you understand this kind of stuff.




totally agree as far as the friends thing lol ALL my friends know they should NEVER ask for a booth lol and the place should be fat friendly. Most of my gal friends are bbws but not all of them but usually they don't forget when I'm around


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 22, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Anyone else hate the toilets that are bolted to the wall, rather than mounted on the floor? Gah, I am always scared that not only will I break it, I'll break it by pulling it off the wall with my fabulous rear. In public. With an enormous crash.



Yep. Although I'd like to add that this will be followed by water spraying out of the wall from the broken plumbing and me having to leave the bathroom soaking wet.

There were toilets like that in one of the buildings at the university I attended. They had to be 30 years old too. I never sat, only squatted and generally avoided going to the bathroom in that building. I swear I had scoped out all the bathrooms around campus and knew which ones were the fat friendly ones. Once I found one I would often go out of my way for it even if I didn't have a class in that building that quarter.


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 22, 2006)

I have broken, cracked the seat of a wooden chair like candy, I have done many plastic garden chairs and had many sounds from chairs that have made me fearful inparticular eatery chairs and street cafe chairs.


----------



## nyssbbbw (Jul 23, 2006)

I have broken plenty of chairs from a dining room chair,folding chair,and lawn chair plus a few others.I've lost count on how many toilet seats i've broken as well.


----------

